# Tractor and tool auction Oct. 23, 2004 Northampton, PA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There is an old Allis Chalmers garden tractor, a Deere backho with loader, a couple of beat up pickup trucks, tools and other mowers. Here is the auctioneer's site:

http://www.dottaauction.com/auction.php?id=157&type=mt&PHPSESSID=a2303610b79471779d0bebd5740efcb1


----------

